# Can ink be heat cured onto polyurethane foam???



## Orbital Graphics (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got a customer for whom we print logo on polyurethane foam cubes. Printing is good and we are heat curing with a hand-held heat gun. Ink feels hard and dry, but customer called to say ink is "smearing" when bagged and shipped.

We are using plastisol cotton white ink.

We're in uncharted territory here...any suggestions?


----------



## customprintz (Apr 19, 2009)

Orbital Graphics said:


> I've got a customer for whom we print logo on polyurethane foam cubes. Printing is good and we are heat curing with a hand-held heat gun. Ink feels hard and dry, but customer called to say ink is "smearing" when bagged and shipped.
> 
> We are using plastisol cotton white ink.
> 
> We're in uncharted territory here...any suggestions?


Hello. Sounds like it isnt cured.. have you tryed a low cure additive? or maybe a catalyst for the ink if its going on nylon, or use nylon ink? can you stratch it off easily?.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

What type of poly foam cube are you talking about? Can you post a link? Sounds like something that might be more suited for pad printing with a solvent or similar ink.


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

I don't know if the foam will stand up to it but we use enamel in our screens to print metal plates for trophies so that may be an option or possibly an acrylic ink, take a piece of the foam and put either one of the inks on it to see if melts your substrate. enamel has to be cleaned out of screens with harsher solvents and if not done quickly it will clog up your screen permanently.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

I would definitely look into a solvent ink for this application. They are air dry so there is no heat involved.


----------

